# Seerosenblüte 2016



## bernhardh (17. März 2016)

Es juckt schon unter den Fingernägeln, das Wetter wird wärmer, die ersten Unterwasserblätter sieht man bereits austreiben. 
Doch was ist das?
Meine Nymphaea tetragona georgi treibt gleich mal 4 Blüten an die Oberfläche!
 

Die "__ Almost Black" links im Bild ist auch schon am Blätter treiben, in der Mitte noch in einem kleinen Topf "__ Arc en Ciel" und rechts noch "pymaea rubra":
 
In diesen Becken im Freien sind jetzt schon immer so 11-15C° dank 6m2 Solaranlage am Terrassendach.
Zusätzlich ist es mit Hohlkammerplatten abgedeckt.


Im Keller habe ich derzeit meine tropischen seerosen zum treiben bei Zimmertemperatur und geringer LED Beleuchtung:


----------



## BumbleBee (18. März 2016)

Wow, so eine "Tropische Seerosensammlung" hätte ich auch gerne. Hast Du Fotos von den Blüten?

Bei mir sind´s "nur" ganz normale Seerosen (1x Alba, 1x __ Marliacea Rosea, 1x eine "Pinke"), die verbringen die gesamte Zeit im Teich und zeigen auch bereits die ersten Blätter. Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten die ersten Blüten zu sehen, besonders die Rosea hat Blüten wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Hellrosa nach weiß, perfekt geformt und superzart, wie Porzellan.

Bei der Pinken bin ich nicht sicher, welche Sorte es ist. Sie war ein Geschenk. Hast Du vielleicht ne Idee? Die Blüten sind im geöffneten Zustand ca. 15 cm im Durchmesser, der Pflanzkorb steht "auf gut Glück"  in ca. 60 cm Wassertiefe und sie hat reichlich geblüht letztes Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. März 2016)

Hi Bumblebee,

die 2. ist jedenfalls keine "Marliaceae rosea" sondern ne "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere"

bei der "Pinke" wird's schon deutlich schwerer die Sorte zu bestimmen. Von diesen alten roten Marliacs gibt es eine Vielzahl Sorten die sich auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich sehen

kannst ja mal die rund 270 Sorten winterharte , die bei Seerosenforum.de gelistet sind, mit deiner vergleichen. Hatte mir letztes Jahr auch bei der Bestimmung einiger meiner Seerosen geholfen

bei meinen Seerosen fangen die ersten auch an in Teich neues Laub zu treiben (an der "__ Joey Tomocik" sind ja sogar 5 Blütenknospen und Blätter zu sehen die um Weihnachten "steckengeblieben" sind

MfG Frank


----------



## mariohbs (18. März 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Wow, so eine "Tropische Seerosensammlung" hätte ich auch gerne.


Na ja, ich wäre schon froh wenn meine beiden Seerosen dieses Jahr einfach schön blühen und nicht wieder von blöden Käfern aufgefressen werden 

Aber genial find ich eure tropischen Seerosen schon


----------



## BumbleBee (18. März 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die 2. ist jedenfalls keine "Marliaceae rosea" sondern ne "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere"



Hi Frank,

na das ist ja ein Ding! Wenn Du Dir da sicher bist (an was machst Du es fest?) dann weiss der Teichladen hier in Aachen offenbar selbst nicht was er da verkauft!
Sie war explizit als "__ Marliacea Rosea" ausgewiesen, da dachte ich noch "yay, die muss ich unbedingt mitnehmen", da ich diese Sorte bereits vorher mal  im Internet bewundert hatte... Aber wie so oft... man lernt nie aus! Jedenfalls ist sie wunderschön, so oder so.


Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche nach der pinkfarbenen Sorte...

VlG - Jessy


----------



## BumbleBee (18. März 2016)

Vielleicht hab ich´s: 

*Nymphaea 'Charles de Meurville' ?*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. März 2016)

Hi Jessy,

das ist bei den Seerosen im ganz normalen Gartenfachhandel fast schon gang und gebe das die angegebenen Sorten nicht der Angabe entsprechen. Die holländischen Großliederanten nehmen es scheinbar net so genau mit der Bestimmung ihrerer Produkte)

von meinen 11 Seerosensorten (alle vom Biberbaumarkt) waren nur 4 ("Marliaceae Chromatella", "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere", "__ James Brydon" und die __ Joey Tomocik") das was auf dem Schild angegeben war (die neue "Marliaceae carnea" hat noch nicht geblüht)

die als "__ Aurora" gekaufte war ne "__ Charlene Strawn"
die "__ Pygmaea Rubra" ne "__ Albatros"
die "Marliaceae carnea" ne "Attraktion"
die "Attraktion" ne "__ Conquerer"
die "Laydekeri purpurata" ne "__ Sultan"
die Nymphaea alba als irgendeine kleinwüchsige weiße
die Nuphar lutea ne Nuphar japonica

und die größte Fehlauszeichnung meine mal bestellte Nuphar advena die sich dann als  "__ Rosennymphe" entpuppte (die stammte von Bruns - einem Lieferanten für Gartenbaubetriebe)


----------



## bernhardh (18. März 2016)

@BumbleBee
Fotos meiner Seerosen findest du am ehesten im Beitrag "Seerosenblüte 2014" und "Seerosenblüte 2015".
-Und ich mache seeehr viele Fotos meiner Seerosen!


----------



## BumbleBee (18. März 2016)

Wow, ich bin sprachlos!


----------



## bernhardh (19. März 2016)

Das ist mein Lieblingsfoto aus 2015:


----------



## mani2 (19. März 2016)

Tolles Foto,da wünscht man sich den Sommer herbei 
Bei mir ist noch nicht viel los draußen,gibt noch öfters Nachtfrost 
Meine tropischen habe ich heute ins Aquarium gesetzt um sie aus den Winterschlaf wecken bei 24° Wassertemperatur.
Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert bis sie ausgetrieben haben ?

Hab gerade bei Werner gesehen die Temperatur soll 30° betragen und 12 Stunden Beleuchtung.
Er bietet ja seit neuesten auch Knollen an


----------



## bernhardh (20. März 2016)

Hallo! Ich hab meine im Kühlschrank schon mal ein bischen angetrieben. Überwintert habe ich in Sand bei 10-11 C°. Vor 6 Wochen habe ich dann begonnen die Temperatur immer weiter anzuheben. Bei 16-17C° hab ich sie dann aus dem Kühlschrank genommen. Jetzt gehts eigentlich sehr schnell. Das Wasser hat Zimmertemperatur, also so 22-23C°, Beleuchtung 12h mit 4xLED 10W. Man sieht täglich den Fortschritt.
Dennoch bin ich etwas traurig, denn es haben nur einige Sorten die Überwinterung überlebt. Ich habe jetzt echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich falsch mache. Was  noch ein Fehler gewesen sein könnte: Der Sand war ganz trocken. Und evtl. habe ich ein zu hoch dosiertes Fungizid verwendet. OK, Botrytis, Schimmel und dergleichen gabs nicht...

       

Was ich aber jetzt habe ist so ein Schleim an den Knollen. Warum tritt der auf? Wie kann ich den verhindern?
Hier:


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. März 2016)

Hi Jessy und Bernhard, ich bin sehr beeindruckt von dieser Seerosenpracht, bei uns sieht das deutlich weniger aus. Ich hab mich schon gefragt, ob das an der Tiefe liegt? Was ist eine ideale Tiefe für Seerosen? Bei uns hat das Wasser an der Pflanzstelle ca. 55 cm. Das Bild ist aus 2014, ca. 2 Monate nach dem Pflanzen, die Blätter werden zwar nun etwas grösser aber es bleibt eher bescheiden.


----------



## BumbleBee (20. März 2016)

Hallo Lima,

hab etwas Geduld, bei mir sind die Seerosen nun im dritten Jahr. Im ersten Jahr haben sie auch so ausgesehen wie Deine. Eher übersichtlich 
Und bezgl. der Pflanziefe: Die ist bei jeder Sorte spezifisch, welche Sorten stehen denn bei Dir? Generell würde ich die Seerosen an der oberen Grenze der Tiefenangabe ansiedeln, denn sie lieben ja die Wärme. Vorsicht nur im Winter, da darf nix einfrieren. Ich decke meinen Teich im Winter mit Teichbällen ab, da friert es nicht in die Tiefe.

Gut bewährt hat sich bei mir auch die Gabe von Düngekegeln (Osmocote), die habe ich ins Substrat gedrückt (sobald ich ohne zu hyperventilieren mit dem Arm so weit runter kam... also ca. Mai) Die Menge richtet sich nach der Größe der Pflanze, bei Dir würde ich drei Stk in der Nähe des Rizoms einsetzen. Aber ich bin kein Fachmann.
Ich hab bei mir die Erfahrung gemacht, dass alle Pflanzen von Jahr zu Jahr immer schöner werden, daher einfach ein bisserl Starthilfe geben (Düngekegel) und machen lassen.

Da es hier ja um die "Seerosenblüte 2016" geht, will ich Euch aktuelle Bilder nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn es da noch nicht viel zu gucken gibt...

      


@bernhardh  - Wahnsinnsfoto! Diese Farben sind einfach grandios! Nun bin ich wirklich Amateurin in Sachen "__ tropische Seerosen", die Pflege/Kulturbedingungen wie Kühlschrank und konstante Temp.erhöhung usw scheinen etwas für Spezialisten zu sein, oder? Ich werde mich mal einlesen... ein trüber Sonntag wie heute ist dazu ideal... 

VlG Jessy


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. März 2016)

Hallo BB, geduldig bin ich ja, sonst hätten wir ja ein anderes Hobby
Die Pflanzen sind alle von NG, die Seerosen sind in beiliegender Tabelle, Feld 8, aufgelistet, und wo das Feld 8 ist, siehe Grundriss.
Die Tiefe könnte ich wohl reduzieren, das sind Plastikboxen, dann müsst ich halt einen Sockel machen.
Bisher hab ich blaue Düngertabletten von NG verwendet, das mit den Düngekegeln werd ich gerne ausprobieren. Das Wasser ist aber bei uns auch noch so kalt, ist mehr was für Schnappatmung


----------



## BumbleBee (20. März 2016)

Hi Lima,
okay, das ist mal ne Pflanzliste. Nicht kleckern, klotzen! 

Ich kann die Seite seerosenforum.de wärmstens empfehlen (by the way: Danke Frank!) da hab ich fast alle Daten zu meiner bescheidenen Rotte hier gefunden und mich auch gleich neu verliebt und den Gedanken an eine Teicherweiterung zugunsten von mehr Seerosenfläche befeuert! Nächstes Jahr mach ich meinen Teich auch größer, dann gibts neue Seerosen! Guck mal diese hier:

http://seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/SunnyPink/SunnyPink.aspx

Ein Träumchen!


Demnach stehen Deine Rosen überwiegend schon in der richtigen Tiefe, nur die Hollandia und die __ Rosennymphe könnten tendenziell sogar noch tiefer.
Was für ein Substrat hast Du denn genommen?

VlG - Jessy


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. März 2016)

Hi BB, die Pflanzliste war aus der Bauphase, ich musste ja irgendwie immer Materialbdedarf mitrechnen, alleine der Sandbedarf waren ja etliche Kubikmeter.
Und am Ende, wenns fertig ist, sieht man ja so einem Pflänzchen nicht mehr an, wie´s heisst. Darum hab ich mir die Liste gemacht und dann in den Plan die Artikelnummer so leidlich mitgeschrieben. Zwischenzeitlich gibts aber schon Fluktuation, bleibt ja nicht alles dort wo mans ausgesetzt hat 

Die Seerosen sind in Plastikboxen, da war von NG ein Stück Jutesack dabei, damit der Sand nicht aus der Box rausgeht, das wars dann sozusagen.....
Seerosenforum werd ich mir mal ansehen, ich hab in letztes Jahr etwas fremd gegangen und die Seite von Nymphaion ganz gut gefunden.

Manchmal hab ich auch den Eindruck, dass durch die Grösse des Teiches die Weellen zu viel sind. Wir haben manchmal echten Sturm, da gibts dann schon richtig Sturmwarnung


----------



## mani2 (20. März 2016)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich hab meine im Kühlschrank schon mal ein bischen angetrieben. Überwintert habe ich in Sand bei 10-11 C°. Vor 6 Wochen habe ich dann begonnen die Temperatur immer weiter anzuheben. Bei 16-17C° hab ich sie dann aus dem Kühlschrank genommen. Jetzt gehts eigentlich sehr schnell. Das Wasser hat Zimmertemperatur, also so 22-23C°, Beleuchtung 12h mit 4xLED 10W. Man sieht täglich den Fortschritt.
> Dennoch bin ich etwas traurig, denn es haben nur einige Sorten die Überwinterung überlebt. Ich habe jetzt echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich falsch mache. Was  noch ein Fehler gewesen sein könnte: Der Sand war ganz trocken. Und evtl. habe ich ein zu hoch dosiertes Fungizid verwendet. OK, Botrytis, Schimmel und dergleichen gabs nicht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 160256 Anhang anzeigen 160257 Anhang anzeigen 160260
> ...



Hallo Bernhard


Letztes Jahr hat bei mir nur ein Knolle überlebt,diesmal sieht es besser aus aber das wird sich noch zeigen.
Im Kühlschrank bei 8° in trockenen Sand,meine habe ich in Kaliumpermanganat Lösung desinfiziert und gut abgetrocknet.
Die empfohlenen 30° Wassertemperatur kommen mir etwas hoch vor was man sonst so lesen oder Youtube sehen kann,denke ich geh wieder auf 24° runter.


----------



## bernhardh (20. März 2016)

Habe die Knollen in Fusarium/Botrytis Fungizig Lösung kurz gebadet. Vielleicht war das zu stark. Und der Sand war rieseltrocken. Wahrscheinlich zu trocken.
Mit der Temp. bei 10-11C° denke ich liege ich richtig.
Knollen die keine Überwinterungsknollen entwickelt haben, sind alle kaputt gegangen. Überlebt haben im Grunde nur:
Pink Pearl
Miami Rose
Red Flare (Nachtblüher)
Panama Pacific (glaube ich)


----------



## dizzzi (21. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gelesen, dass man nach dem teilen von Seerosen, Aktivkohle auf die Schnittstellen soll. Soll wohl desinfizieren. Macht Ihr das auch so? Und wo bekommt ihr die Aktivkohle her? Ich habe vor, in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen Seerosen zu teilen.

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## mani2 (21. März 2016)

Also ich verwende ganz normale Holzkohle aus den Baumarkt,hat bisher keine Probleme gegeben.
Aktivkohle könnte man bei Aquariumzubehör finden,kann mich noch dunkel erinnern das mein Vater das früher mal im Filter verwendet hat.


----------



## dizzzi (22. März 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Also ich verwende ganz normale Holzkohle aus den Baumarkt,hat bisher keine Probleme gegeben.
> Aktivkohle könnte man bei Aquariumzubehör finden,kann mich noch dunkel erinnern das mein Vater das früher mal im Filter verwendet hat.


Super, werde ich auch machen. Du reibst also Kohle klein, und tinkst dann die Schnittstellen in das Pulver, richtig? Uder nimmst du nur ein Kohlestück und bestreichst die Schnittstellen?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## bernhardh (22. März 2016)

Kohle aneinanderreiben und damit satt betupfen. Jede Kohle erfüllt den Zweck. Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft. Oft darf man nicht zu schwierig denken... ;-)

Übrigens:
Tochdown!!   

Hier sieht man auch schon die überwinterte HxT "Siam Pink":


----------



## lollo (23. März 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Also ich verwende ganz normale Holzkohle aus den Baumarkt


Hallo,
genau, wenn der nächste Sack Holzkohle leer gegrillt ist, nicht einfach in den Müll, sondern erst das kleingebröselte in ein Behälter geben, 
da hat man lange was von.


----------



## bernhardh (23. März 2016)

Heute hatte ich mal Zeit:




_View: https://youtu.be/MYBZ_jtAfos_


----------



## mani2 (23. März 2016)

Sind ja mächtig am wachsen deine Seerosen 
Hoffe das sich anfang April bei meinen so langsam was zeigt,soll ca. 2 Wochen dauern.
In mein kleineres Gewächshausbecken werde ich am Wochende mal Wasser einlassen damit es sich aufwärmen kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2016)

bis zu den Blüten wird es bei meinen "winterharten" noch was dauern, aber die ersten drei Sorten haben schon mal erstes Laub oben an der Teichoberfläche schwimmen

"__ Rosennymphe"
"__ Charlene Strawn"
"__ Joey Tomocik"

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2016)

Ein Blatt habe ich auch oben von der Clyde Ikins.
Meine die ist auch im Winter immer ein bisschen gewachsen.

Mal ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## dizzzi (28. März 2016)

Ich habe am Samstag die Seerosen aus dem Wasser geholt. 2 geteilt und wieder ins Wasser gesetzt. Bin gespannt wie die Seerosen das überstehen werden.


----------



## mani2 (30. März 2016)

Seit Montag sind meine Winterharten auch wieder im Außenbecken,8 Stück passend gestutzt und in frisch gedüngter Erde eingepflanzt.
Nun harren sie bei 8° Wassertemperatur auf wärmeres Wetter,meine Solarheizung will ich solange doch noch mal Frost kommen könnte nicht in Betrieb nehmen.
Das Wochenende verspricht schon mal sonnig warmes Wetter 
Meine tropischen bin ich gerade am ausbrüten


----------



## bernhardh (1. Apr. 2016)

Touchdown! Erste Seerosenblüte am 1. April. Dank der Solaranlage ist das Wasser schon Badefähig. 

Nymphaea tetragona georgi
    
Links daneben steht eine ISG Pink Siam, rechts daneben steht eine "Miami Rose".

Wer Interesse an Miami Rose, Pink Pearl oder einer Nachtblühenden Pinken, kann sich bei mir melden! 
Meine tropischen derzeit:


----------



## mani2 (4. Apr. 2016)

Glückwunsch zur ersten Blüte falls es kein Aprilscherz war 
Deine tropischen entwickeln sich echt gut,so langsam müßten meine Knollen im Aquarium auch mal was tun.
Wie lange hats bei dir gedauert bis sich bei den Knollen was getan hat ?
Mein Außenbecken ist abgedeckt und wird per Solarmatten geheizt,stand heute 17,4°
Wenn es morgen noch ein paar Sonnenstunden gibt sollten die 20° drin sein 
Tja und dann soll es wieder kühler werden 

Ach ja,da ich es nicht abwarten konnte hab ich bei Werner eine Knolle der Manassas bestellt,sollte die Woche noch kommen.
Schon mal gehabt ?


----------



## bernhardh (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo! Hab das irgendwo schon mal in den Beiträgen geschriebeben. Ich hab im Februar begonnen den Kühlschrank von 11 auf 16C° zu erhöhen. Somit haben die dort schon mal etwas vorgetrieben. Als sie ins Wasser kamen, sah man schon bei allen die Spitzen rausschauen. Dann konnte man täglich den Fortschritt beobachten.
Derzeit hab ich Lotossamen zum keimen in meinem kleinen Becken. Sind auch schon nach 1 Woche ein paar cm lang. hoffentlich verfaulen sie mir nicht, sehen ein wenig komisch aus...
Und: Nein, war kein Aprilscherz. Am Sonntag und heute waren es sogar 2 Blüten gleichzeitig!
Hier noch Fotos, die habe ich am Sonntag gemacht:
Man sieht die 2 verschiedenen Stadien der Blüte:
          
Olympus OM-D E-M10 mit 10mm Makroverlängerung
Wassertemperatur 27C°


----------



## pyro (4. Apr. 2016)

Also bei mir ist die erste Seerosenblütenknospe an der Wasseroberfläche im Teich draussen... die überwinterte knapp unter der Oberfläche und ist bei dem milden Winter nicht erfrohren. Bin gespannt wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2016)

Servus Seerosenfreunde

Nachdem es ja bald los geht ... eröffne ich mal den 2016-Thread

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> bald los geht


Der gefällt mir sehr. 
Gerade mal ein Blatt hat es bisher nach oben geschafft.


----------



## Deuned (27. Apr. 2016)

Meine *Madame W.  Gonnere* hat schon 11 Blätter,was mich bei den Temperaturen sehr wundert.
Die kleine* Walter Pagels* hält sich noch sehr zurück....


----------



## bernhardh (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo! Den Beitrag gibts schon. Ein paar Zeilen weiter unten.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Es tut sich doch schon einiges ...












Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (27. Apr. 2016)

Ja,das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Benny337 (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Bei mir schaut auch schon  "Grün/Rot" aus.
Meine Seerosen  und UW Pflanzen treiben ganz schön,
Hier mal wieder Bilder die sind nur mit eine Hand unter Wasser gemacht.
LG Benny


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Gerade mal ein Blatt


Tja Rene
Hier in der Nähe von Sibirien  scheinen noch andere Temp's zu herschen !
Und dann hat er einen kleinen !! ( da Temperaturstabil ) Unterschied !
 
Aber auch Algen !!!


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Aber auch Algen !!!


Na ein paar Algen hat er schon und sieht auch besser aus als blanke Folie 
Und die hab ich ja auch + ein paar Schwebealgen


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2016)

Servus

Die __ Attraction hat die erste Blüte oben ...

    

Am 27.04.16 (5 Beiträge wieter oben) war noch das der Stand der Dinge






Die rechts im Eck unten ... man kann sogar die Knospe erahnen (neben dem zusammengerollten Blatt).

Ich freue mich sehr ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2016)

Hi Helmut,

da hat man mal einem mal wieder ne ganz andere Seerosensorte als "Attraktion" verkauft

bei mir im Teich geht's die Tage auch los. Die "__ Albatros" hat 4 Knospen an der Wasseroberfläche und 3 sind auf dem Weg nach oben
die "__ James Brydon" hat 2 fast oben, die "__ Charlene Strawn" eine, die "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" hat 3 kurz vorm Wasserspiegel, die "__ Conquerer" auch 2. Die "__ Joey Tomocik" war vorm Urlaub auch schon am Knospenbilden, doch kann ich wegen der Baggerarbeiten der Fische wieder mal nur noch 20cm in die Tiefe schauen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2016)

Servus Frank

Sollte diese
  

 
die obere 

und etwas näher
diese
  
sein.

Ich denke das ist ein Knospe aus dem Vorjahr die erst heuer zur Blüte wurde.
Sie ist auch sehr klein im Verhältnis.

Auch bei mir haben fast alle schon frische Knospen gebildet. Leider ist das Wetter bescheiden. Zu kalt und keine Sonne.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (13. Mai 2016)

Also mir Gefällt das, obwohl ich glaube ich bin in einem anderen Universum, 

Bei uns an der Saar sind mal gerade ein paar Blätter zu sehen,von Knospen oder sogar Blüten Träumen wir noch.

Aber kommt Zeit und Wärme ,aber dann


----------



## senator20_2000 (15. Mai 2016)

So dann mal welche von mir, ich hab die Seerosen/Schwertlielien im Jannuar aus einem Teichlein gerettet wo 10 Min später ein Bagger durchgefahren ist um eine Baugraube auszuheben.
Sie stehen derzeitig bei mir im Gewächshaus , seit Januar getopft in Lava granulat.
Weis Jemand was das dür ne Art ist?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Mai 2016)

Hi Senator,

guckel mal die ganzen Seerosen in Seerosenforum.de durch. Hat mir und vielen anderen hier bei der Bestimmung vieler Seerosensorten geholfen


----------



## mani2 (15. Mai 2016)

Blätter sind schon einige oben,ein paar Knospen auch am treiben aber bis die erste Blüte kommt dauert es bei den Mistwetter wohl noch bis Juni 
Hab mich heute beim Gassigehen mit meinen Dackel durch Graupelschauer gekämpft


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2016)

Die N. tetragona gestern bei uns im Teich. So macht die __ nordische Seerose ihrem Namen alle Ehre und blüht bei unter 10 Grad plus Hagel.






Ich müsste nur mal dringend an der Stelle das __ Tausendblatt auslichten. 
Da waren aber letztens die __ Molche sehr geschäftig.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Mai 2016)

Hi,

heute gings auch bei mir mit Seerosenblüten los, 2 Blüten der "__ Albatros" sind aufgegangen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2016)

Super Frank ...

Bei uns hat es jetzt am Nachmittag gehagelt. GsD kein Schaden an den Seerosenblättern. Auch sonst kein Schaden an den Teich/Gartenpflanzen.
Aber die Temperatur ist rapid gefallen. Jetzt sind es gerademal 11,2°C.

Bin gespannt wie sich das heuer noch entwickelt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## center (20. Mai 2016)

Lebt ihr alle auf Malle.
Bei mir sind je Pflanze gerade mal 2 Blätter an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2016)

Ich hab die Tage 10 Blätter gezählt - aus 4 Kübeln die ich letztes Jahr (aus einer alten Monsterpflanze) neu angepflanzt habe - bin gespannt ob heuer Blüten kommen ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## bernhardh (21. Mai 2016)

Die 1. tropische Seerose wird heuer die "Pink Pearl" sein:
 

  
Dieser Tage ist wieder richtig schönes Wetter und das Seerosenbecken hat jetzt 29 C°!
 

Im kalten Weinfaß schiebt auch die tegragona georgii wieder Blüten nach!


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2016)

2 Knospen sind heute an die Luft gekommen ...

Links und rechts außen, in ca. Bildmitte jeweils.
 
Sollte die "Walter Pagels" sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2016)

heute ist auch das erste der 4 "__ Rosennymphe"nstücke, die ich letzten Sommer im Amphbienbtümpel abgestochen und in den großen Teich überführt hab zum blühen gekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (26. Mai 2016)

Endlich die erste Blüte des Jahres,meine __ Wanvisa 
Eine __ Gonnere ist ihr knapp auf den Fersen,dauert aber noch ein paar Tage.

 


Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## bernhardh (26. Mai 2016)

Meine erste tropische dieses Jahr:
"Pink Pearl"


----------



## mani2 (27. Mai 2016)

Richtig schön deine Pink Pearl 
Leider ist aus meinen Knollen nichts geworden,eine angetriebene Knolle der Manassas die ich von Werner habe ist im Gewächshaus am wachsen.
Sie hat auch 2 Knospen am treiben,wird aber noch einige Tage dauern bis sie aufblüht.
Anfang Juni bekomme ich noch 3 von Werner,die sollen gleich ins Außenbecken.
Darunter eine __ Victoria cruziana,da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2016)

Guten morgen

Die vermeintliche "Walter Pagels" hat eine Blüte ...

     

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2016)

aktueller Stand

1 + 2 "__ Rosennymphe" alle 4 letztes Jahr bei der im Amphibientümpel abgetrennten Teile blühen  - auch das Rhizomstück was ich Eugen geschickt hab trug einige Blütenknospen

3 morgen kommt die "__ James Brydon"

4 "__ Charlene Strawn" hat die erste auf allerdings eher weiß als gelb - die "__ Joey Tomocik" hatte die Woche schon 3 offen

5 "__ Albatros"

6 "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere"

7. "__ Sultan" war die Tage auch schon mit 2 Blüten vertreten

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo


Letzte Woche sind ein paar neue tropische eingetroffen.
Die Plum Crazy,GT Moore und die sehnsüchtig erwartete __ Victoria cruziana.
Hab sie erst mal im warmen Wasser schwimmen lassen bis der 60l Kübel vorbereitet und in Position war.
Hatte mir schon vorher den Kopf zerbrochen wie ich den unfallfrei in den Teich bekomme,wollte nicht unbedingt mit baden gehen 
Mit 2 stabilen Schnüren an den Seiten und ein Bohlen übern Teich gings dann doch falls man es nicht im Rücken hat.
Erst mal am Rand vom Becken auf 10 cm übern Kübel versenkt,heute noch mal 10 cm tiefer.
Nun ist sie 6 Tage im Becken und sie macht sich gut,ein kurzes beim pflanzen eingerolltes Blatt schwimmt schon auf den Wasser und ein zweites ist unterwegs.
Wasser hat aber auch durchgehend um die 30°.
Hoffe das geht so weiter und möge Petrus mal die Regenwolken wegschieben 





















Vorne links die zweite Blüte der Manassas,rechts die Texas Dawn und hinten rechts die erste Blüte der  Blushing Bride.
Die kommt wenns eng wird in den 750 l Kübel rechts oben.
Diese Pflanzkübel,hatte vor kurzen mal hier danach gefragt ob bekannt sind echt gut als Becken


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Mani,
Könntest du die Bilder hier hoch laden?
Dann könnte ich mich auch an ihnen erfreuen


----------



## mani2 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rene

Weiß auch nicht warum das nicht klappt,in der Vorschau waren die Bilder da.
Aber was solls,ein paar aktuellere Bilder von heute,kurz vorm Wolkenbruch 
Der Blattrand der noch kleinen Viktoria stellt sich schon auf


----------



## Deuned (14. Juni 2016)

Meine WALTER PAGELS öffnet in diesem Jahr die Blüten nicht richtig.Sie bleiben quasi im halben Stadium stecken.
Die "Madame w. __ Gonnere" blüht in vollen Zügen und die Blätter bilden schon fast einen kleinen Hügel.
Beide Seerosen -wie auch nichts anderes- werden nicht extra gedüngt und müssen ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser nehmen.
Woran kann wohl dieses Blütenproblem liegen.
Noch zur Info:  Der Teich ist ein reiner Naturteich ohne jegliche Technik mit einigen Fischen,die sehr sparsamu gefütttert werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

Deuned schrieb:


> Die "Madame w. __ Gonnere" blüht in vollen Zügen und die Blätter bilden schon fast einen kleinen Hügel.



Hi,

da ist demnächst dann baden angesagt. So was ist ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür das es Seerosen zu flach wird


----------



## Deuned (15. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ist demnächst dann baden angesagt. So was ist ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür das es Seerosen zu flach wird



Das kann ich ich so nicht nachvollziehen,ich habe diese Seerose auf ca 1 m Tiefe gepflanzt und das sollte doch reichen oder?

Ich interpretiere dieses Wachstum einfach mit voller Zufrieden der Pflanze mit den Wasserverhältnissen.

Daher bin ich ja so erstaunt über den kümmerlichen Wuchs/Blüte  der "Walter Pagels".


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

Deuned schrieb:


> Das kann ich ich so nicht nachvollziehen,ich habe diese Seerose auf ca 1 m Tiefe gepflanzt und das sollte doch reichen oder?



das geht mitunter ganz schön schnell bis da das Wasser zu flach wird  Meine ehemalige  "Attraktion" - bist leider noch net lange genug hier um noch die Bilder von diesem 25-30qm2 Monster aus der Forumsanfangszeit zu kennen -  hatte den 2. Teich innerhalb von net mal 10 Jahren von 1m Tiefe auf nur noch 40cm Wassertiefe unter ihrem Laub gebracht, so waren die Rhizome in die Höhe gewachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## kilobyte (15. Juni 2016)

Seit ein paar Tagen blühen unsere Seerosen nun endlich auch. 
    
Was das für Sorten sind weiß ich leider nicht. Die stammen aus unserem alten Teich der auch schon ca. 25 Jahre alt war.
   

Das ist der andere Teil der weißen Seerose
  

Zusammen mit kleinen __ Muscheln(wie auch immer die dahin gekommen sind) und anderem Getier habe ich die Rhizom Stücke, die beim Umbau übrig waren, in einen Kübel gepackt und seit dem wuchern die da vor sich hin.
  

Und seit kurzem ist noch eine __ Marliacea Chromatella hinzugekommen. Die steht allerdings noch nicht an ihrem Zeilort sondern kann erst einmal wachsen. Das Tausenblatt nebenan kümmert leider etwas vor sich hin.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Juni 2016)

Ein wenig mickrig aber es geht so langsam los.

LG Heike


----------



## mani2 (15. Juni 2016)

Na die machen sich doch,es fehlt halt noch an Wärme.
Aber der Sommer muß mal kommen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Juni 2016)

Noch mach ich mir keine großen Gedanken darüber, sind alle erst im letzten Jahr in den neuen Teich eingezogen als Jungpflanzen.
LG Heike


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2016)

Servus

Meine Seerosen bemühen sich trotz des vielen Regens und der wenigen Sonne.

Habe mal einen Beschriftungsversuch gemacht.
  



Deuned schrieb:


> Meine WALTER PAGELS öffnet in diesem Jahr die Blüten nicht richtig.Sie bleiben quasi im halben Stadium stecken.
> ( ... )
> Woran kann wohl dieses Blütenproblem liegen.
> Noch zur Info:  Der Teich ist ein reiner Naturteich ohne jegliche Technik mit einigen Fischen,die sehr sparsamu gefütttert werden.


Hier ein Detailfoto zur Walter Pagels
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (16. Juni 2016)

So kene ich die Blüten auch bei mir im Teich im letzten Jahr,daher verstehe ich die Situation in diesemJahr ja nicht.........


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Deuned,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Deine Seerose ! Bei mir im Teich sah' es letztes Jahr um die "Mangkala ubol" gar nicht gut aus. Ich hatte sie vor drei Jahren herausgenommen, geteilt, und das "schönere" (weil verzweigte) Rhizom in frischer Erde versenkt. Danach dauerte es recht lange, bis sie wieder größere Blätter getrieben hat, und auch mal geblüht . Jetzt geht es ihr mittlerweile besser. Mit Blüten geizt sie allerdings nach wie vor. Jedes Mal, wenn eine dicke Knospe über die Wasseroberfläche kam, wurde es kalt, oder regnete es (so wie aktuell) - und die Knospe tauchte wieder ab, wobei neue Knospen erst mal nicht mehr gebildet wurden.
Den beiden anderen Seerosen - der "Madam W. de __ Gonnere" und der "peach glow" von Niri - geht es allerdings gut, die gedeihen, und haben auch schon geblüht. Jetzt wird es Zeit für die zweite Düngergabe, damit sie weiterhin schöne große Blätter und Blüten austreiben... .


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie wissen meine nichts von Regeln wie jedes achte Blatt eine Knospe, oder sie können nicht zählen
Die vorderen auf dem Bild hat schon 10 Blüten dieses Jahr durch bei 15 Blättern. Die hinteren über 50 Blätter aber nur 3 Blüten. 
Die dritte (nicht auf dem Bild) ist bei 18 Blättern aber keine Blüte


----------



## Benny337 (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
So endlich ein bischen Zeit gehabt und wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Muschelschubserin (23. Juni 2016)

Oh weh.....nach den Fotos von euren wunderschönen Blüten und besonders der riesen Sammlung von Benny - hier nun meine "Augenweide"....


Habe eine große Seerose übernommen, da demnächst der Teich aufgelöst wird........den Namen kenne ich leider nicht - ihr vielleicht? 
      
Wie ihr evtl. sehen könnt, habe ich sie erstmal mit einem Stein "beschwert", da sie ansonsten zu sehr auftreibt. Aber wie löse ich das nun am Besten? Sie sitzt zwar in einem alten Pflanzkorb, an den man aber vor lauter Wurzeln kaum ran kommt und sie treibt auch noch frei im Teich rum.....Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2016)

Hi Lara,

schau mal bei Seerosenforum.de durch - ist zur Bestimmung recht hilfreich da net nur die Blütendetails, sondern auch die Blätter von den verschiedensten Sorten beschrieben sind. Da man aber net über die Farbe suchen kann muß mann/frau von a-z rund 270 winterharten Sortenbeschreibungen durchgehen


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2016)

Deuned schrieb:


> Meine WALTER PAGELS öffnet in diesem Jahr die Blüten nicht richtig.Sie bleiben quasi im halben Stadium stecken.


Vielleicht zum Trost: 'du bist nicht allein'.
Meine beiden Walter Pagels stehen an zwei verschiedenen Standorten und haben in diesem Jahr bisher nur ein paar Mickerblätter und jeweils eine Blütenknospe geschafft. Die Knospen sind vor dem Erblühen irgendwie vergammelt.
Ich weiß nicht wie das Wetter bei dir bisher war....bei mir wundert mich das schlechte Wachstum nicht: Regen, Regen und noch mal Regen.
Aber: die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
petra


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2016)

@ Petra: frei ausgepflanzt oder im Topf und gedüngt ?
Meine ist frei ausgepflanzt und wird nicht gedüngt und bin sehr zufrieden. Immo sind gerade drei Blüten offen und sie schiebt eine Knospe nach der anderen. Ebenso die Blätter, die allerdings nach kurzer Zeit von den Larven/Raupen des Seerosenblattzünslers befallen und daher bald gelb werden .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Helmut,
die eine ist frei ausgepflanzt, die andere steht in einem Pflanzkorb (den sie aber wahrscheinlich schon verlassen hat). Die eine wurde dieses Jahr gedüngt, die andere nicht. Also alle Möglichkeiten abgedeckt.
Die frei wachsende hat letztes Jahr auch noch schön geblüht und viele Blätter gehabt...jetzt, wie geschrieben, ein 'Schatten ihrer selbst'.
Aber wenn sie nicht will...dann will sie eben nicht.
petra


----------



## mani2 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich pflanze meine jedes Jahr neu in frische Erde mit Hornspäne  und noch anderen Langzeitdünger.
Vorher werden die Knollen meist geteilt wenn sie zu groß geworden sind.
Würde ich mal versuchen mit der einen im Pflanzkorb so sie noch drin ist


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Juni 2016)

Miss Sunset ziert sich noch ein wenig.
       die __ Almost Black mit ihrer ersten Knospe.  

Im Vergleich zu Bennys Schönheiten ist das ein Witz.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2016)

Servus

Attractionblüte unter Wasser

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ein paar Bilder von meinem Teichlein. Die Schnüre (leider) wegen des Fischreihers.
Hab' nichts gedüngt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ihr habt so schöne Seerosen!  Dann will ich mal auch paar Fotos einstellen, aber keine besonderen Züchtungen.  Die dunkelrote __ ALMOST BLACK braucht noch ein paar Tage,  aber dafür gibts die __ Rosennymphe,  die __ ATTRACTION,  die CHROMATELLA und von der weißen kenne ich den Namen nicht:
            

Was hier noch fehlt,  wär mal ne schöne apricotfarbene, zb PEACH GLOW. Ist mir im Handel noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen..

Lg ina


----------



## mani2 (26. Juni 2016)

Hätte noch eine Mangala Ubol und mittlerweile schön blühende __ Wanvisa und Texas Dawn.
     

Ach ja,meine "dickes Baby" macht sich auch gut


----------



## BumbleBee (26. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Was hier noch fehlt,  wär mal ne schöne apricotfarbene, zb PEACH GLOW. Ist mir im Handel noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen..



Hi Ina, wie wäre es denn mit dieser hier: http://seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/SunnyPink/SunnyPink.aspx, ich habe auch eine lachs/apricotfarbene gesucht und mich in die Sunny Pink sofort verliebt. Die hab ich dort direkt bestellt, sie steht seit März im Teich und hat jetzt 5 Blätter. Immerhin.  Wenn sie mich wider Erwarten dieses Jahr noch mit einer Blüte beglückt, werd ich die sofort hier posten.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Link! Ja vielleicht bestelle ich mir doch mal eine.... im laden kaufen ist mir aber immer lieber.
Lg ina


----------



## Pauwels (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Nach zehn monaten des wartens, schließlich, die erste blute von Nymphaea " Fay McDonald " ein ISG von Mike Giles.
Sie ist mehrfarbig in der zeit.
   1ste tag Magenta und tassenformig.
 

2 tag mehr lavendelblau und mehr schalenformig.
     
Die blume is bis spat geoffnet.
Ich glaube selbst sie schliest nicht, sie ist jetzt noch offen um 1 uhr in der nacht.
Bin gespant wie viele tage sie offen bleibt.
Liebe Grusse
Jan


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Juni 2016)

@Pauwels  Wahnsinn! Was für eine Farbe!
Leider offenbar nicht so leicht zu bekommen hier. Wenn Deine Fay McDonald also bald zu üppig treibt und eine Teilung angesagt ist... Du weisst wo Du mich findest 

Super schöne Pflanze. Will auch eine!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (28. Juni 2016)

Meine Clyde Ikins ist leider über den Winter verschwunden


Aber die Fritz Junge legt sich diese Jahr ordentlich in Zeug und blüht trotz Regen wunderschön


----------



## Pauwels (28. Juni 2016)

Fay McDonald
Jesse du komst auf den vierten platz.
Die blüte schließt sich nicht, sie läst die blute hängen in richtung zum sonnenuntergang.
    Foto um 3:00 in der nacht mit taschenlampe beleuchtet (mise fokussierung, sorry)
 

Heute morgen mit __ lavendel blumenstrauß.
 
Die farbe geth in die richtung lavendelblau, aber mehr blau wäre besser.
Grüße
Jan


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Juni 2016)

Pauwels schrieb:


> Fay McDonald
> Jesse du komst auf den vierten platz.



Sowatthabbischmirfastgedacht  Ich denke, da kommen gewiss noch ein paar "Bettler" dazu,  das ist auch wirklich ein Schmuckstück.

Aber @Wie_der_Eisbaer die Fritz Junge ist auch nicht zu verachten, es gibt schon ne Menge hübsche Sorten!  Da bleibt nur: TEICHVERGRÖSSERUNG!

Mein bescheidener Beitrag zum Tröt:
        
Bild 1 & 2: Mme Wilfron Gonnère, Bild 3 & 4: Tja wenn ich das mal so genau wüsste. Wurde mir als "Rubra" verkauft. "Rubra" isses jedenfalls nicht, vielleicht eine Picciola ?  Jemand `ne Idee?


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juni 2016)

__ ATTRACTION!
Guck mal mein Beitrag #89 Bild 3+4

Lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo an Alle,
sehr schöne Seerosen habt Ihr .
Also veil ich ein grossen Teich habe , sind da drin auch viele verschiedene Seerosen 
Ich habe (fast) alle schon fotografiert und beschrieben.
Hier die Fotos mit Namen.
Heuer ist jeden wie ein "Wahnsinn Jahr" so viele Blüten bei mir , ist einfach unglaublich.
Ich bin selber positiv überrascht 50-60 Blüten in einem Tag .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## BumbleBee (29. Juni 2016)

Jaaaa der Benny wieder...  die Fotos sind immer wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Besonders die "Woods White Knight" würd ich mir glatt als Hintergrundbild auf´m Desktop einstellen. Echt stark. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Gesamtansicht? Das würd mich mal interessieren.  Die Sunny Pink hab ich mir auch gegönnt diesen Frühling, bisher hat sie aber noch nicht geblüht. Aber ich freue mich darauf, die Blüte auf Deinem Bild 3 ist auch von der Sunny Pink, oder? Ein Träumchen!

@ina1912 von der Blüte her hast Du Recht, die sieht wirklich genau so aus, aber die Blätter auf den Bildern sind anders. Bei Deiner __ Attraction ist der Einschnitt gut geöffnet, bei meiner aber zu, bzw leicht überlappend (Bild 3, die geöffneten gesprenkelten Blätter auf dem Bild gehören zu einer "Perry´s Orange Sunset"). 
Die Blüte hat einen Durchmesser von knapp 20 cm und auch die Blätter sind riesig. Laut Beschreibung beim http://seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Attraction/Attraction.aspx könnte es aber tatsächliche diese Sorte sein.  Mille Grazie für diesen Tip.


----------



## Benny337 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jessy,
Danke danke für den Lob .
Man macht was man machen muss .
Die Sunny Pink/Orange Beauty/Barbara Doppins schauen seeehhhrrr ähnlich aus nur die Pink/Beauty haben echt risiege Blüten. Super grosse kräftige Pflanzen, die blühen ganze Saison.
Die Peach Glow und Clyde Ikins schauen auch sehr ähnlich aus.
Meine Favoritin ist die Peach Glow die blüht( blüte ist offen) manchmal ganze Nacht durch.
Ich habe die schon offt Mitternacht ganz offen fotografiert. Hammer .
Meine Seerosen wachsen in Naturagart Körbe( Gross/Klein ) und werden mit Dünger Kegel gedüngt 2-3 pro Korb.
Lg Benny
Hier noch paar Bilder und gesamt Ansicht.


----------



## mani2 (29. Juni 2016)

Na da ist ja richtig was los bei dir 
Die "Woods White Knight" hatte ich auch mal,eine echt tolle Seerose mit richtig großen Blüten und Blättern.
Ich muß mich leider bescheiden,mit fehlt der Platz.
Darf ich fragen wo du ca. wohnst ?
Muß doch eine warme Ecke sein das sie so toll wachsen frei im Teich.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Sowatthabbischmirfastgedacht  Ich denke, da kommen gewiss noch ein paar "Bettler" dazu,  das ist auch wirklich ein Schmuckstück.
> 
> Aber @Wie_der_Eisbaer die Fritz Junge ist auch nicht zu verachten, es gibt schon ne Menge hübsche Sorten!  Da bleibt nur: TEICHVERGRÖSSERUNG!
> 
> ...





ina1912 schrieb:


> __ ATTRACTION!
> Guck mal mein Beitrag #89 Bild 3+4
> 
> Lg ina



Würde ich auch wie Ina meinen ... Attraction

Hier eine Blüte der Attraction in einer Nah-Aufnahme
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## BumbleBee (29. Juni 2016)

Hässe Räääsch...  Dann weiss ich jetzt was ich da im Tümpel hab. Dankscheee @ina1912 & @Digicat 

@Benny337 ist schon der Klopper Deine Idylle am See (Teich ist hier das falsche Wort). Und so viele Seerosen reinzupacken ist das Beste, was Du tun konntest! Grandios.


----------



## mariohbs (30. Juni 2016)

Also ich betrachte eure Seerosen ja immer voller Neid. Irgendwie wollen meine nicht so recht. Ich habe ja 2 Stück drin, eine die ich nicht genau kenne, da es eine Ersatzlieferung war und einen "Halbzwerg" wo mir die Sorte auch nicht 100% bekannt ist. 

Irgendwie bringt die eine große zwar immer mal wieder eine Blüte, die aber nach 2 Tagen weg ist. Ansonsten haben beide so 6-8 Blätter, mehr aber auch nicht :-( 
Gedüngt sind sie und gepflanzt in einem Korb mit Sand-Schieferton Gemisch. Die "Nachlieferung" hatte letztes Jahr bei der Lieferung riesige Blätter, dieses Jahr eher kleine die nicht größer sind als die vom Halbzwerg. 

Hat irgend jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache?


----------



## BumbleBee (30. Juni 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache?



Hi Mario, so aus der Ferne ist das immer bissi schwierig, vielleicht hast Du Deine Seerosen in der falschen Tiefe stehen? Ist ja nicht so leicht zu wissen welche Ansprüche das Pflänzchen hat, wenn man die Sorte nicht weiss.  Hast Du Bilder von den Blüten und Blättern? Vielleicht können hier die Botanikprofis auch bei Dir eine Sortenbestimmung machen? 

Und generell gilt für Seerosen in Körben: düng me baby! Osmocote Seerosen Düngekegel (Onkel Google weiss wo man die kaufen kann) sind da super, im Frühjahr und im Sommer jeweils 2-5 (Korb-größenabhängig) Kegel pro Pflanze ins Substrat gedrückt - feddsch. Es dauert wohl etwas bis der Dünger frei wird, daher zeitig einsetzen. 
Soforthilfe: vielleicht einmal die Mühe machen, die zwei Körbe nochmal rausholen und neu befüllen. Dazu im mittleren innenliegenden Teil des Korbes ein wenig HornMEHL untermischen. Ist nicht ganz unkritisch, da kann man sich nämlich auch schnell den ganzen Teich mit düngen. Hilft aber den Seerosen sofort. 

Wie gesagt, Bilder wären super.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Seerosen mit Babys. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Benny337 (30. Juni 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Na da ist ja richtig was los bei dir
> Die "Woods White Knight" hatte ich auch mal,eine echt tolle Seerose mit richtig großen Blüten und Blättern.
> Ich muß mich leider bescheiden,mit fehlt der Platz.
> Darf ich fragen wo du ca. wohnst ?
> Muß doch eine warme Ecke sein das sie so toll wachsen frei im Teich.



Hallo Mani2,
Ich bin in Niederösterreich/St.Pölten Zuhause.
Mein Teich hat ganzen Tag Sonne .
Für die Seerosen super aber auch für die Algen. .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## mani2 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Benny

Ja das ist wohl eine wärmere Ecke als hier in Nordbayern,ich behelfe mir da mit einer Solarheizung wie man sie bei Schwimmingpools verwendet.
Fadenalgen ärgern mich zur Zeit auch ein wenig,aber bald werden ihnen die Seerosen das Licht "abdrehen" 

Viele Grüße

Manfred


----------



## mariohbs (1. Juli 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Hast Du Bilder von den Blüten und Blättern? Vielleicht können hier die Botanikprofis auch bei Dir eine Sortenbestimmung machen?



Na an Bildern soll es nicht Mangeln 

Diese beiden Bilder sind die Seerose, welche immer mal eine Blüte bringt. Letztes Jahr bei Lieferung der Pflanze waren die Blätter nahezu doppelt so groß. Vieleicht weiß ja auch wer, um welche Seerose es sich handelt. 
    

Dies ist der / die Halbzwerg-Seerose, welche leider noch gar keine Blüten gebracht hat. 
  

Die Seerosen stehen auf 50cm Wassertiefe und Gedüngt habe ich sie bisher mit dem Dünger von Naturagart. Das sind solche blauen Tabletten / Tabs, welche man auch in die Erde steckt. Werde mich auch alle Fälle aber mal nach dem anderen Dünger umschaun.


----------



## Benny337 (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mario,
Die Naturagart Blau Tabs sind nur für 1-2 Monate.
Hast du das gewust?
Kaufe dir liebe Osmocote Kegel die sind für eine ganze Saison   ( 6 Monate)
Lg B


----------



## mariohbs (1. Juli 2016)

Also das mit den 2 Monaten war mir mal nicht bekannt. Bin dann heute auch gleich mal in den Baumarkt getiegert und habe die Kegel gesucht - leider erfolglos. Als lose Perlen waren sie zu finden aber halt nicht die Kegel. Egal, also im Internet ne größere Menge bestellt (Versandkosten sparen) und habe dann wohl morgen gleich mal nen 5 Jahres-Vorrat daheim *lach* 

Kann man vielleicht noch identifizieren um welche Sorte es sich handelt? Also zumindest bei der blühenden......  Bei bedarf kann ich die Blüte noch einmal vergrößern, habe grad gemerkt, dass das Forum die max. Auflösung reduziert hat.

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße aus der aktuell sonnigen Pfalz 

Mario


----------



## BumbleBee (1. Juli 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Bei bedarf kann ich die Blüte noch einmal vergrößern, habe grad gemerkt, dass das Forum die max. Auflösung reduziert hat.



Das ist gewiss nicht verkehrt  Auf dem Bild ist es schwer zu erkennen. Ich würde als Sofortlösung wirklich mal düngen und (wenn möglich) ein höheres Plätzchen probieren. Welche Temperatur hat denn der Teich wo die Pflanzen stehen? Wenn ich eine neue Seerose einsetze, dann steht die erst mal im Niedrigwasserbereich, wo es schön warm ist, sobald die dann sichtlich durchstartet, kommt sie tiefer. Das funzt bisher immer gut.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mario,
Deine Seerose erinnert sich an meine "Madame Wilfron de __ Gonnere" - wegen der gleichmäßig grünen Blätter, ihres dreieckigen Ausschnitts, der Form und Anordnung der Blütenblätter und der "Anmutung" von Kelch und Staubblättern. Ich bin jedoch kein Experte, nur Fan dieser Gewächse .
Wenn diese besser gedeihen, dann hast Du auch ein kräftigeres Wachstum (Düngen, und ausreichend Substrat). Bei Deinem Wachstum wird das Rhizom bald von Algen/Mulm... umhüllt und nicht mehr "frei" sein, dann kümmert sie noch mehr (also mit Kescher o. ä. dem Rhizom "Luft" verschaffen, ohne neue Triebe abzuknicken... ).
Ich hänge mal ein paar historische Bilder an. Die Seerose bekommt ihre tiefrosa Farbe erst am zweiten bzw. dritten Tag der Blüte, und nur bei großen Blüten.


----------



## mariohbs (2. Juli 2016)

Moin Zusammen 

Danke erst einmal für die Tipps. Mit dem Vergrößern der Bilder klappt doch nicht so ganz wie gewollt, werde also wohl doch mal ne ordentliche Kamera suchen müssen. Bisher ist alles mit dem Handy fotografiert - ist wohl aber nicht so das Wahre..... 

Die Seerosen stehen beide auf 50cm, haben ein voll-sonniges Plätzchen, wie der Rest vom Teich auch. Temperatur ist grad bei 22,4°C auf 30cm Tiefe, schwankt aber schnell bis 28°C wenn die Sonne den Tag über drauf scheint. 

Ich werde sie jetzt einfach noch mal mit dem empfohlenen Dünger düngen und dann mal schaun was sich so entwickelt. Wenn es dieses Jahr nichts mehr wird, dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr um so besser 

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag euch allen. 
Mario


----------



## BumbleBee (2. Juli 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Die Seerosen stehen beide auf 50cm, haben ein voll-sonniges Plätzchen, wie der Rest vom Teich auch. Temperatur ist grad bei 22,4°C auf 30cm Tiefe, schwankt aber schnell bis 28°C wenn die Sonne den Tag über drauf scheint.



Das sollte ideal sein, wenn es tatsächlich eine Mme Wilfron Gonnère ist (m.E. sehen die Blätter anders aus: http://seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/MadameWilfronDeGonnere/MadameWilfronDeGonnere.aspx), dann steht die in 50 cm super. Und die Temp. sind auch gut, dann liegts wahrscheinlich wirklich am Dünger.

P.S. Ich würde anhand der Bilder eher diese Sorte hier vermuten: http://seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Rosennymphe/Rosennymphe.aspx - dann wären die 50 cm sogar noch zu hoch.


----------



## Benny337 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Ich schon wieder .
Diese Pflanze ist keine Seerose aber schaut enlich aus.
Ich habe seit voriges Sommer Brasenia Schreberi ( Schleimkraut, Froschblatt,Wasserschild) Haarnixengewächs
Und die hat Heute die erste Blüte.Ist nichts spektakuläres aber trotzdem sehenswerten.
Hier die Bilder.
LG Benny


----------



## mariohbs (2. Juli 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> P.S. Ich würde anhand der Bilder eher diese Sorte hier vermuten: http://seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Rosennymphe/Rosennymphe.aspx - dann wären die 50 cm sogar noch zu hoch.



Ich glaub die ist es nicht. Die Blüten stehen bei meiner nicht über dem Wasser sondern schwimmen darauf rum während sie von den __ Moderlieschen fleißig durch die Gegend geschupst werden. Auch ändert sich die Blüte nicht zu Weiß sondern wird eher kräftiger in der Farbgebung je länger sie offen ist. Habe grad mal bei NG gesucht und würde auf die "Seerose Fritz Junge" tippen. Die scheint von der Beschreibung und Blüte am besten zu passen.

Die andere, die noch nie geblüht hat ist entweder eine __ James Brydon oder eine Fire Crest. Das waren die beiden die ich eigentlich bestellt hatte und wovon eine nicht gekommen ist. Nur weis ich halt nicht welche aber sollte sie mal blühen dürfte es ja kein Problem sein diese zu identifizieren 

Ich lass jetzt mal alles wie es ist. Fische hatten Besuch von mir zum Dünger einbringen   Schaun wir einfach mal wie es noch so wird.... 

Danke auf alle Fälle für die Tipps!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (2. Juli 2016)

Benny wie toll ist die denn, so etwas habe ich noch nie irgendwo entdeckt. Wie kommt man denn an so etwas und welche Bedingungen stellt sie? Bin ja nicht neugierig aber wissen möchte ich das schon. 

LG Heike


----------



## Benny337 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Heike,
gekauft habe die Brasenia bei Nymphaion( Werner Wallter).
Aber in Internet findest du sicher auch andere die diese Pflanze verkaufen bsp.( seerosen.de))
Bei mir ist die in ca.30 cm tiefe, Lem/Sandmischung 1:1, ganzen Tag Sonne,2-3 Düngel Kegel pro Jahr.
Die Blüten sind klein und unscheinbar aber weil diese Pflanze urelativ unbekant und niemand  hat wollte ich die haben.
Lg Benny


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (2. Juli 2016)

Okay danke, dann werde ich das mal heimlich in  Auge behalten. 

LG Heike


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Wasserschild gab es auch mal in Europa, es hat leider die letzte Eiszeit nicht überlebt. Dafür ist es in Amerika und Asien weit verbreitet. Von einem dünnen waagrechten Rhizom im Schlamm treibt die Pflanze einzelne Blätter oder ganze Triebe mit Blättern und Blüten. Junge Blätter und Triebe sind von einer milimeterdicken glasigen Gallerte umgeben. Die Chinesen, die solchen Glibber gerne auf dem Teller haben, essen sie als Gemüse. Dafür wurden sogar besondere Sorten selektiert. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juli 2016)

Orange Sunset  __ Almost Black   Es geht vorran.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jessy!
Du hattest mich doch neulich nach der fast weißen Seerose gefragt.  Da ich mir sicher bin, dass es sich um eine alte wüchsige Sorte handelt, hab ich jetzt einfach mal __ Marliacea Rosea und __ Marliacea Carnea gegoogelt.
Und so sehen die Ergebnisse aus:

* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.pondplantgrowersdirect.co.uk/Nymphaeamarliaceacarneawaterlily
http://shop.seerosenwelt.de/index.php?page=product&info=7
Genau zuordnen kann ich sie nicht, sie sehen sich sehr ähnlich. Bei uns hier im Forumslexikon ist die Carnea deutlich farbiger. Aber zumindest die Richtung wird es sein.

Lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir kommen die weiteren Seerosen zu blüte 
1000 Petals,__ James Brydon,Denwer,Texas Dawn,Texas Dawn,1000Petals,P.Fire Opal,Potzblitz,Orange Sunset,Orange Sunset,Clyde Ikins,Mayla,Mayla,Fuschia pom pom,Fuschia pom pom.
Ich hoffe das die Bilder auch so erscheinen wie ich die hochgeladen und beschrieben habe .
Gute Nacht
Grüsse Benny


----------



## mani2 (7. Juli 2016)

Knapp 4 Wochen ist es her das ich mit einiger Mühe den 60 l Mörtelkübel mit der __ Victoria in meinen Teich gesetzt hatte.
In 3 Schritten auf die Endtiefe in den Mitte des Teiches gesetzt.
Erstes Bild ist knapp 4 Wochen her,das zweite 3 Wochen und das dritte von gestern.
Bin schon erstaunt wie schnell sie wächst,das größte Blatt hat knapp 70 cm und schon ordentlich Stacheln 
War mir zwar klar aber so langsam hatte ich bedenken wegen meiner Teichfolie wenn der Wind die Blätter hin und her treibt.
Zur Sicherheit einen Streifen 1 mm EPDM Folie an die Seiten geklebt,wird wohl reichen.
Sie treibt munter 1 Blatt nach den anderen,die erste Blüte wird aber wohl noch dauern.
Hinten links kommen die ersten beiden kl. Blüten den GT Moore,vorne links die Manassas und rechts die Texas Dawn.
Hinten rechts noch ganz mickrig die Plum Crazy,mei oh mei.
Hat dieses Jahr wegen des schlechten Wetters ganz schön gedauert bis alles in die Gänge kommt.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal das der Sommer auch seinen Namen verdient


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2016)




----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen! 

Das blühte mir letztes Wochenende:

  
__ Rosennymphe

 
__ ATTRACTION & CHROMATELLA

  
__ ALMOST BLACK


Für dieses Jahr bin ich ganz zufrieden, die ersten drei haben schon mehrfach geblüht, die Almost Black hat jetzt die erste Blüte für 2016, aber noch weitere Knospen zu sehen.

Lg ina


----------



## Pauwels (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Die tropische seerose Panama Pacific hat bei mir 2 blüte offen, draußen in den teich.
Sie steht seit ende Mai im teich.
   

Ich muss Benny zustimmen, es gibt viele blüte, unabhanging von dem schlechter Juni - Juli wetter.
Nymphaea James Bridon macht schon ne ganser monat verruckt.
bild von anfang Juni.     bild von gestern 

Der Texas Dawn idem.   und N. Jericho    von den belgischen zuchter Pol Detienne.


Liebe Gruße und viele blüte
JAN


----------



## koile (13. Juli 2016)

Der Stolz meines Badeteichs !


----------



## mani2 (13. Juli 2016)

Klein aber fein


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo allerseits,
auch bei mir blüht es derzeit. Anhängend ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
   Mangkala ubol
   Madam W. de __ Gonnere
    Peach glow


----------



## dizzzi (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal wieder eine kleine Frage, weil ich im Internet unterschiedliche Aussagen gefunden habe.

Was macht ihr mit verblüten Seerosen und den Blättern.

Bisher schneide ich die so bald die Rosen untergehen und die Stengel sich kringeln ab.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass das angeblich den Rosen nicht gut tut.
Meine Seerosen treiben aber immer weiter aus.

Wie macht ihr das?

LG

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2016)

Hi Udo,

bei mir schneid ich den Sommer über da nix von ab. Erst wenn ab Oktober das Gro der Blätter anfängt zu vergilben und abzusterben kommt "Sichel am Stiel" bei den 14 Seerosen zum Einsatz

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (29. Juli 2016)

Hi Frank,

Bei mir fallen die Blätter schon auseinander, wenn ich die Ca. 1-2 Woche unter Wasser habe. Hatte ich jetzt nachdem ich 3Wochen in Urlaub war. Da ist dann nichts mehr raus holen.
Bei den Blüten würde das wohl funktionieren.

LG

Udo


----------



## mani2 (29. Juli 2016)

Also ich schneide meine welken Blätter ab oder wenns zu viele werden,habe noch nichts negatives bemerkt.
Ein paar aktuelle Bilder hätte ich noch.


Ubol und Black Princess im Gewächshaus
 

__ Wanvisa im 750 l Kübel
   

Noch eine Wanvisa im Kübel,gut am wachsen 
 

Manasass

    

GT Moore
 

Und mein Stacheltier 
   

Eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand bemerkt das nach den Einsatz von Algofin gegen Fadenalgen die Seerosen schlecht wuchsen ?
Hat mich die letzten 3 Wochen schwer beschäftigt warum nichts voran geht,nach ordentlichen Wasserwechsel wachsen sie wieder gut 


LG Manni


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2016)

gegen Fadenalgen gibt es diese 'biologische Hilfe',
also gänzlich ohne Chemie!
 

Chemie wird von den 'Sensibelchen' garantiert nicht so gemocht,
daher würde ich es ganz schnell sein lassen!


----------



## mani2 (30. Juli 2016)

Die gute alte Klobürste  
Ja die verwendende ich nach der Erfahrung auch,damit kann man die Fadenalgen schön aufwickeln.


----------



## mani2 (7. Aug. 2016)

Kleines Update von heute,dank Abdeckung und Solarheizung wächst die __ Victoria munter weiter.
Heute war mal wieder ein sonniger Tag und so wurde das Wasser von 26° auf 31° aufgeheizt,das waren ca. 75 kw.
Sie hat gerade 6 Blätter und das siebte ist auf den Weg,das größte hat 90 cm.
Leider noch keine Blüte in Sicht.
Aber ich hoffe noch


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2016)

Clyde Ikins


----------



## mani2 (12. Aug. 2016)

Schöne Farbe hat sie 
Und die Fische lassen sie in Ruhe ?
Hatte mal testweise 2 Seerosen in meinen Goldfischteich,nach ein paar Stunden wieder raus da sie gebuddelt haben wie die blöden.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Aug. 2016)

Meine Lili Pons möchte gerne ihre Blüte öffnen aber es ist ihr wohl zu kalt  
Die Escarbucle ist da nicht so ein Weichei. 
Eine Namenlose im kleinen Teich  

LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe hat sie
> Und die Fische lassen sie in Ruhe ?


Sicher. In dem Teich gibt es genug Stellen wo die Fische besser buddeln können. Die Pflanze sitzt in einem 10 Litereimer. Unten Lehm und oben mit Kies 2/4 abgedeckt.


----------



## mani2 (13. Aug. 2016)

Ok,bei der dicken Abdeckung mit Kies finden sie besserer Stellen zum buddeln.
Hier ist das Wetter auch ziemlich mies und kalt,gestern früh 6,8° 
In meinen Abgedeckten Becken hats aber immer noch 27°,konnte gestern per Solarheizung etwas aufwärmen.


----------



## Benny337 (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
bei uns ist auch sehr kalt .
Trozdem blühen die Seerosen noch.
Hier Pink Pearl Tropische.
Lg Benny


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2016)

Servus

Bei uns blühen sie auch noch ganz toll ...

         

... und Knospen sind auch mindestens jeweils zwei von den Sorten auch schon wieder an der Luft.

Einzig die "Princess Elizabeth" ?
 

und diese "__ Aurora" ?
 

blühen nicht mehr.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (14. Aug. 2016)

Sie hat es doch noch geschafft    

Und hier noch die Barbara , ein Neuzugang von einem netten Forianer    

LG Heike


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
jetzt ist die Seerosenblüte bei mir auf dem Höhepunkt. Auf der einen Seite allein waren es 5 Blüten gewesen:
  .
Da würde ich gerne zu Hause am Teich sitzen... .


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2016)

Diese Woche hat endlich meine 1. HxT geblüht:


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Heute Morgen nach einer Nacht Dauerregen 
  
Welches gemeine Tier köpfte meine kleine Rose


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Schnecke ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut, ich glaub das muss was größere gewesen sein. Denn die Knospe wurde genau dort abgelegt nach dem Pflücken. Also gut 70 cm entfernt auf dem trocknen Steg.
Und alleine das Abreißen erfordert schon einiges an Kraft wenn die Knospe noch in Saft steht. Macht sowas evtl. ein Steinmarder?


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2016)

Ente?


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Ente?


 Die hätten glaube mehr Verwüstung gemacht als nur eine Knospe, vor allem wären sie dann durch den Pflanzfilter, da gibt es gewiss genügend Nahrung.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2016)

Ich tippe auf _Homo sapiens_ uxore oder 
_Homo sapiens filius ...... die machen schon mal so was._​


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Also Einbrecher hätten wohl eher was anderes zu tun und würde die auch nicht anbeissen


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Nach dem vielen Regen (60l/m²) in der Nacht/Vormittag sind doch noch einige Seerosen aufgegangen.

  
in HDR-Technik

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2016)

... dieses Jahr stehen die Texas Dawn-Blüten allesamt auf 'hohem Stengel',
was sie für mich noch schicker macht...


----------



## mani2 (22. Aug. 2016)

Nach gut 10 Wochen nach den Pflanzen sind 3 Knospen der __ Victoria am wachsen
Schätze mal wenn mitte/ende der Woche wenn der Hochsommer einzug hält dürften sie aufgehen,kanns kaum erwarten.
Das Blatt links unten habe ich heute "amputiert"den das nächste drängt schon,die Blätter wachsen über Nacht um 10-20 cm.
Eine Schneeschaufel ist da am besten um sie raus zu heben  
Meine kleinen kommen ab und an in Bedrängnis,die Manasass links unten habe ich gleich mal weiter nach oben gerückt.
Das neue Blatt wird mehr Platz brauchen als das ältere,bei jeden neuen Blatt fällt auf das die Stiele immer dicker werden.
Nun hoffe ich nur das der Sommer noch ein bischen bleiben wird und wir uns noch an den Seerosen freuen können 

 

 

 

Die Perspektive täuscht ein wenig,mein Dackel ist nicht so klein


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

sehr schön, die größte Knospe könnte Ende der Woche aufgehen. Der Ananasduft soll sehr intensiv sein!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bernhardh (22. Aug. 2016)

@mani2: Hammer! Bin ja schon echt gespannt! Wo hast du die __ Victoria eigentlich her? 
Perfekt wäre, wenn du Samen ernten könntest!


----------



## mani2 (22. Aug. 2016)

Sie ist von Werner, kenne auch keinen anderen der die __ Victoria anbietet als Pflanze.
Ich werde natürlich versuchen Samen zu gewinnen.
Wenn die Blüte abtaucht so eine Art Strumpf drüber zu binden um zu verhindern das die Samen auf den Grund landen.
was mir noch nicht klar ist wie lange die Samenbildung dauert, habe dazu noch keine Info gefunden.


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

das mit dem Strumpf kannst Du Dir sparen (wäre wegen der Stacheln auch unangenehm), die Samen sind einzeln in ein luftgefülltes Tütchen eingepackt und schwimmen eine Weile. Die sind mit einem Aquariennetz leicht abzufischen. Dauer bis zur Samenreife ca. 6-8 Wochen, ähnlich wie bei Euryale.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mani2 (22. Aug. 2016)

Danke für den Tipp,dann muß ich bloß aufpassen wenn sie auftauchen 
Dauert aber ganz schön lange,hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## mani2 (26. Aug. 2016)

Gestern Nacht war es soweit,kurz vor 21.00 Uhr begann sie sich zu öffnen 
Neben so einigen Fotos auch mal mit Zeitraffer experimentiert.
Heute Nachmittag habe ich gewartet und gewartet und gewartet...
Gegen 17.00 begann sie sich dann wieder zu öffnen,weiter als in der Nacht zuvor.
Und wieder so einige Fotos geschossen,die erste Blüte war aber vom Blickwinkel her ein wenig ungünstig da dort mein Seerosenkübel steht.
Aber kein Problem,4 weiter Knospen sind unterwegs und die nächste steht ideal.
Ach ja,ein herzliches Dankeschön an Petrus like

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Sonnige Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Aug. 2016)

Also gegen so eine Schönheit kann ich nicht an. Klasse, aber wenn die sich noch breiter macht siehst von den anderen nix mehr. 
Meine Denver wollte sich mir dieses Jahr doch noch zeigen, sie blühte ja während meiner Abwesenheit 
    
LG Heike


----------



## mani2 (28. Aug. 2016)

Jede Seerose hat ihre eigene Schönheit,deine Denver auch 
Die __ Victoria ist schon eine besondere Sorte und beschäftigt ich aber auch etwas.
Die Teichgröße ist mit 2,5 x 5 m schon knapp,die kleine verschiebe ich halt ab und an wo Platz ist.
Heute abend ist die zweite Blüte aufgegangen,hat aber leider geregnet.Hoffe ich kann morgen Nachmittag eine passende Zeitraffer Aufnahme machen.

Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Manfred,

wie war denn der Duft der __ Victoria-Blüte?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## ina1912 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo! 

Heute konnte ich endlich eine Blüte der Peach Glow fotografieren,  die mir ein netter Forianer als Ableger geschickt hatte. Sie hat tatsächlich schon nach wenigen Wochen neue Knospen geschoben. Leider habe ich die ersten Tage der Blüte verpasst, ich bin Mittwoch mittag weggefahren, und obwohl sie schon aufgeplatzt war, wollte sie sich bis Mittag nicht mehr öffnen! So ein Mist, dachte ich, wenn ich Sonntag abend wieder komme, ist sie verblüht... aber sie hat mir den Gefallen getan und ist heute, am Montag, noch einmal aufgeblüht! Sicher schon etwas blasser als am ersten Tag, aber dafür auch noch am Abend offen! Eine zweite Knospe ist noch am Start.
  

Lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
Hier wieder ein paar Fotos aus meinem Teich.
Lg Benny


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Aug. 2016)

Wow,  bei dir ist ja noch richtig was los. Meine Seerosen sind durch und jetzt auch nicht mehr vorzeigbar, da hat der Hagel gestern Abend ganze Arbeit geleistet und vorher auch der Rüpelkäfer.
Kannst du evtl noch die Seerosen benennen? 

LG Heike


----------



## mani2 (29. Aug. 2016)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> wie war denn der Duft der __ Victoria-Blüte?
> 
> ...



Es war ein leichter Ananasduft zu riechen,ich kam aber nicht nahe genug ran um mal ne ordentliche Priese zu nehmen.
Bei der nächsten Blüte lege ich ein Brett übern Teich und rück ihr auf die Pelle


----------



## mani2 (29. Aug. 2016)

Bei dir blühts aber auch ordentlich Benny 
Gestern abend wurde es mir auch Angst und Bang so schwarz waren die Wolken die aufzogen 
Zum Glück kam nur etwas Regen runter.


----------



## Benny337 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo nochmals,
ja es blüht immer noch ganz schön.Danke für den Lob 
Die Bilder sind nur paar Tage alt, ich fotografiere immer wieder 
Hagel und heftiges Regen haben wir nicht gehabt.
Ja und ich spare nicht mit Düngerkegel, jeden Frühjahr wird gedüngt.
Hier noch die Namen :
Tetragona,Denwer, ein Sämling von ein Freund,Schädlinge,Peach Glow,Sunny pink,Sunny pink,3 mal Peach Glow,2 mal Woods Blue Goddes,Sämling von ein Freund,2 mal __ Helvola,Woods Blue Goddes, Blaue Bayerwald,bald Samen von Fuschia Pom Pom, Sämling von ein Freund und Darwin
Lg Benny


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (30. Aug. 2016)

Danke Benny.

LG Heike


----------



## bernhardh (31. Aug. 2016)

Der derzeitige Blütenzustand:
  N. daubeniana
  Blue Aster
  __ Joey Tomocik
     Jongkolnee
  King of Siam
      Nachtblühend
  Nachtblühend
    Nang kwag Blue (Indian Goddess)
  Pink Pearl
  St. Louis Gold mit King of Siam
  N.tetragona Georgii
   __ Wanvisa
 __ Arc en Ciel 
Auch auf FB immer die aktuellsten News: https://www.facebook.com/Langenlois.Seerosen/
 Ja, ich liebe meine Seerosen!


----------



## mani2 (31. Aug. 2016)

Schöne Mischung aus heimischen und tropischen 
Ist die Nachtblühende die Wood`s White Knight ?
Hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal,braucht Platz und hat sehr schöne große Blüten


----------



## mani2 (2. Sep. 2016)

Gestern abend ist die dritte Blüte der __ Victoria aufgegangen.
Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern und heute

 

 

 

 

 

Das Wetter scheint uns ja noch eine Weile hold zu sein,wobei es Nachts hier in Nordbayern schon ganz schön kühl geworden ist.


Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Die bräuchte gar nicht blühen, die Blätter sind der Hammer! 

@Benny337 

Wie heißt denn die blaue? Die ist ja wunderschön...wobei die pinkfarbenen...ich brauche einen größeren Teich!


----------



## mani2 (3. Sep. 2016)

Ja die Blätter,meine kleinen tropischen "lieben" sie 
Da fährt die __ Victoria rücksichtslos ihre Ellenbogen aus 
Hinten mitte ist die GT Moore,die habe ich schon seit einigen Jahren und kann sie nur empfehlen.
Links die Manasass und rechts die Plum Crazy ,vorne wird die winterharte Texas Dawn in die Zange genommen.

Tja,das mit den größeren Teich kommt mir auch immer öfters in den Sinn


----------



## ina1912 (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo!

So heute durfte ich endlich eine (die vierte!) Blüte meiner neuen Peach Glow in voller Schönheit sehen, die mir ein lieber Mitforianer geschickt hatte. Nachdem sie bereits im Päckchen blühte und gleich darauf noch einzweites Mal bei meiner Ma im Wassereimer und die dritte Blüte hier exakt am Vormittag meiner letzten Urlaubsreise NACH meiner Abfahrt öffnete und bei meiner Rückkehr noch ein blasses letztes Verblühen zu sehen war, konnte ich heute die vierte Blüte ganz frisch sehen! Vielleicht war sie schon gestern aufgegangen, da war ich nicht hier, aber sie sieht toll aus, also lieben Dank nochmal dem Absender:

    

Aber ich muss sagen, sie blüht abends deutlich länger als alle anderen Seerosen, die ich habe, bis zur Dämmerung und nicht nur solange direkte Sonne an den Teich kommt. und auch gefühlt mehr Tage, also ca fünf.
Lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (12. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ina,
Ech sehr schöne Blüte!
Ist sicher eine die beste Seerosen die ich auch habe.
Ich habe die Blüten auch schon um Mitternacht geöffnet fotografiert.
Keine Ahnung an was das liegt.
Manchmal bis 17-18 und manchmal bis dunkel wird.
Kann das jemand erklären?
LG Benny
Und noch paar Bilder wenn ich schon da bin


----------



## kilobyte (12. Sep. 2016)

Heute hat sich bei meiner Chromatella die erste Blüte geöffnet und eine zweite Blütenknospe ist auch in sicht.
Dieses Jahr hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet noch was von der Seerose sehen zu können ausser Blätter.
Vor knapp 4-5 Monaten habe ich sie als kleines Pflänzchen hier im Baumarkt gekauft und in den Teich gesetzt.

Heute bin ich grad noch rechtzeitig heim gekommen um ein paar Fotos machen zu können.

   

Geht das nur mir so oder wissen die Seerosen wann Wochenende ist?
Hatte ich jetzt schon ein paar mal, endlich Wochenende und alle Seerosen ausgeblüht. 

Jetzt wäre noch eine blaue winterharte Seerose wäre noch was schönes.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## mani2 (14. Sep. 2016)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem Strumpf kannst Du Dir sparen (wäre wegen der Stacheln auch unangenehm), die Samen sind einzeln in ein luftgefülltes Tütchen eingepackt und schwimmen eine Weile. Die sind mit einem Aquariennetz leicht abzufischen. Dauer bis zur Samenreife ca. 6-8 Wochen, ähnlich wie bei Euryale.
> 
> ...




Hallo Kai

Vielleicht kannst du mir noch helfen,ich frage mich bei welchen Temperatur die Samen im Wasser übern Winter gelagert werden sollten.
Warm sollte es wohl nicht sein damit sie nicht austreiben,wäre es im Keller bei ca. 10° richtig ?


Viele Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Manfred,

ja, __ Victoria-Samen wird bei ca. 10 °C gelagert und kann dann bis zu 5 Jahren keimfähig bleiben. Euryale muss man kühler lagern, so bei 4-5 °C, sonst keimen sie vielleicht schon im Winter und die Samen sind auch nicht so lange keimfähig. Vor dem Einlagern würde ich die Samen ähnlich desinfizieren wie Tuber von tropischen Seerosen und dann in destilliertem Wasser lagern. Ich hoffe, dass sich in den Früchten keimfähige Samen entwickeln und nicht alle taub bleiben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## MarkusP (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

wenn die Blüte erfolgreich bestäubt wurde, entwickeln sich ähnlich viele keimfähige Samen wie bei der Euryale. Unterschied ist nur, dass __ Victoria fremdbestäubt werden muss. Bei Euryale ist das nicht erforderlich, jede Blüte setzt da ohne Fremdeinwirkung guten Samen an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2016)

Hi Markus,

hat jetzt nix mit Seerosen zu tun, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob bei dir die Wachendorfia thyrsiflora die ich dir letzten Herbst zugeschickt hatte noch am leben sind

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
meine beiden "Walter Pagel" haben sich wieder 'berappelt' und zeigen fleißig jeden Tag eine Blüte (allerdings nie mehr als eine gleichzeitig...muss mir wohl reichen).

 

petra


----------



## pema (15. Sep. 2016)

Der Mann hieß übrigens: Walter Pagel*s*.
petra


----------



## MarkusP (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Frank,

die haben den Winter gut überlebt und wurden im Frühjahr zusammen mit einigen Echinodoren geklaut, als sie auf das gepachtete Grundstück für den Sommeraufenthalt umziehen durften. Da wurden auch noch andere Sachen geklauft.


----------



## Leinad (15. Sep. 2016)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Diese Woche hat endlich meine 1. HxT geblüht:
> Anhang anzeigen 171787
> Anhang anzeigen 171788
> Anhang anzeigen 171789


Wow, wie schön [emoji15]


----------



## Leinad (15. Sep. 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Nach gut 10 Wochen nach den Pflanzen sind 3 Knospen der __ Victoria am wachsen
> Schätze mal wenn mitte/ende der Woche wenn der Hochsommer einzug hält dürften sie aufgehen,kanns kaum erwarten.
> Das Blatt links unten habe ich heute "amputiert"den das nächste drängt schon,die Blätter wachsen über Nacht um 10-20 cm.
> Eine Schneeschaufel ist da am besten um sie raus zu heben
> ...


Heißt diese großblättrige Pflanze "Victoria"?
Und ist sie unempfindlich gegen Koi?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2016)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> die haben den Winter gut überlebt und wurden im Frühjahr zusammen mit einigen Echinodoren geklaut, als sie auf das gepachtete Grundstück für den Sommeraufenthalt umziehen durften. Da wurden auch noch andere Sachen geklauft.



meine sind auch wech. Allerdings net geklaut - da müssen bei Dir ja "Fachleute" zugegriffen haben -  sondern im Überwinterungsquatier vergeilt


----------



## MarkusP (15. Sep. 2016)

Es hat sich leider rumgesprochen, dass da Pflanzen gezogen werden. Man sieht von der Strasse aus auch die 4 Folientunnel stehen. Zum Glück sind die Lotoswannen wohl zu schwer, um sie schnell ins Auto zu verfrachten. Diebe gibts leider auch bei Pflanzen :-(


----------



## mani2 (15. Sep. 2016)

Leinad schrieb:


> Heißt diese großblättrige Pflanze "__ Victoria"?
> Und ist sie unempfindlich gegen Koi?



Da bei ihr alles stachelig ist außer die Blattoberseite denke ich die Kois werden einen großen Bogen drum  machen 
Problem ist wohl das ein Koiteich nicht warm genug sein dürfte,so 25° hätte sie doch gerne.


----------



## mani2 (15. Sep. 2016)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> ja, __ Victoria-Samen wird bei ca. 10 °C gelagert und kann dann bis zu 5 Jahren keimfähig bleiben. Euryale muss man kühler lagern, so bei 4-5 °C, sonst keimen sie vielleicht schon im Winter und die Samen sind auch nicht so lange keimfähig. Vor dem Einlagern würde ich die Samen ähnlich desinfizieren wie Tuber von tropischen Seerosen und dann in destilliertem Wasser lagern. Ich hoffe, dass sich in den Früchten keimfähige Samen entwickeln und nicht alle taub bleiben.
> 
> ...



So in der Richtung dachte ich auch,besser aber man weiß es 
Gestern hatte sie die fünfte Blüte und 2 Knospen sind noch zu sehen,das Wetter war ja auch toll 
Tja nun wird man sehen.


----------



## Leinad (15. Sep. 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Da bei ihr alles stachelig ist außer die Blattoberseite denke ich die Kois werden einen großen Bogen drum  machen
> Problem ist wohl das ein Koiteich nicht warm genug sein dürfte,so 25° hätte sie doch gerne.


Ui, ok, 25°C habe ich da nicht drin... Ost das zwingend die Untergrenze an Temperatur?


----------



## mani2 (16. Sep. 2016)

So steht es zu lesen,wo da die Grenze ist weiß ich mangels Erfahrung auch nicht.
Da könnte Werner wohl was zu sagen.
Zwangsläufig werde ich aber in den nächsten Wochen wenn die Temperaturen abwärts gehen meine Erfahrung sammeln aber wann sie nicht mehr wächst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Zwangsläufig werde ich aber in den nächsten Wochen wenn die Temperaturen abwärts gehen meine Erfahrung sammeln aber wann sie nicht mehr wächst.



Hi Mani,

ich hoffe Du läßt uns dabei teilhaben. Würde mich auch mal interessieren bei welcher Tageslichtdauer/Wassertemperatur das Ende einer __ Victoria kommt

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (16. Sep. 2016)

Klar,werde berichten wie es ihr ergangen ist.
Hoffe das Wetter wird jetzt nicht zu schlecht,die Samen müssen noch ausreifen.
Wenns mal Richtung 22° geht wird wohl Schluss sein mit Wachstum schätze ich mal.
Dank des schönen Wetters gestern konnte ich das Wasser noch mal auf 32° aufheizen,und dann Abdeckung zu.
Hoffe die Sonne lässt sich ab und an mal wieder blicken


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

__ Victoria wie auch Euryale sterben an Lichtmangel, die niedrigeren Temperaturen spielen weniger eine Rolle. Sobald die Tageslänge deutlich unter 12 Stunden geht, fangen die jungen Blätter an zu kümmern und schließlich zerfällt die Pflanze einfach. Das passiert so Ende Oktober, Anfang November abhängig von der Wetterlage.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mani2 (16. Sep. 2016)

Danke für die Info,wenn sie bis Mitte / Ende Oktober durchhält sollte es mit der Samenbildung noch klappen.
So hoffe ich mal


----------



## mani2 (20. Sep. 2016)

Ein paar Bilder von der letzten Woche hätte ich noch und ein paar von heute.

Ein dicker stacheliger Stengel 

 

Und ein Blättchen von unten,mehr als 115 cm sind es bis jetzt nicht geworden.
Das reicht aber auch voll und ganz für mein Becken.

 

Die Plum Crazy 

 

Mangala Ubol im 750 l Kübel

 


Und noch 3 Bilder von heute,kühl ist es geworden.
Die __ Victoria blüht aber trotzdem weiter,hat aber wohl wegen totalen Ausfall der Sonne  2 Tage länger gedauert.
Dachte schon sie geht nicht mehr auf,die nächste Blüte ist auch schon aufgetaucht und 2 weitere Knospen sind am wachsen.

 

 

Mein "Spezialeigenbauholzofen" hält derweile die Temperatur um 28°.
Alle 2 Tage läuft er 2-3 Stunden,Becken ist seit Freitag abgedeckt.
Aber die Sonne soll sich ab morgen ja wieder blicken lassen und dann läuft die Solaranlage wieder.

 

Noch 2-3 Wochen dann sollten die Samen der ersten Blüten auftauchen,hoffe ich mal


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Gib's zu, du putzt die Blätter deiner Seerosen, bevor du Fotos machst 

Ernsthaft....ich finde die Blätter fast schöner als die Blüten  Welche ist denn die mit den gescheckten Blüten?


----------



## mani2 (21. Sep. 2016)

So weit geht meine Liebe nun auch nicht das ich die Blätter putze 
Liegt wohl an der Abdeckung an der sich Tauchwasser sammelt und abtropft und so die Blätter säubert.
Ohne die Abdeckung könnte ich das ganze vergessen,da würde die Saison zu kurz.

 

 


Du meinst wahrscheinlich die gescheckten Blätter ?
Das ist die Manasass,blüht gerade nicht aber Knospen sind noch unterwegs.


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Blätter natürlich...nicht Blüten...danke Echt ein Traum und Respekt, der Aufwand wäre nichts für mich...


----------



## mani2 (27. Sep. 2016)

Ein paar Bilder von heute,ja die __ Victoria blüht immer noch und das noch recht fleißig 
Sie blüht zur meinen erstaunen mehr und zuverlässiger als die anderen tropischen Seerosen.
Die Tageslänge sinkt und auch die Wassertemperatur entfernt sich von den bisher gehaltenen 30° Wohlfülltemperatur.
Aber um die 26° geht noch,morgen werfe ich mal meinen Holzofen an da die Sonne doch etwas schwächelt.

 

 

 

Mal schauen wie lange das Wetter noch mitspielt.


----------



## mani2 (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo


Wollte ja berichten wie es der __ Victoria ergeht bei den fallenden Temperaturen.
Wasser hat noch 22°,alle 3 Tage heize ich per Holzofen auf 24° nach aber so langsam machts bald keinen Sinn mehr bei den Wetter.
Heute ist die elfte Blüte aufgegangen seit ende August,die nächste steht schon an.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht,die Tageslänge ist schon deutlich gesunken und die Sonne lässt sich hier kaum blicken.
Becken ist seit den letzten warmen Tagen immer abgedeckt,die Noppenfolie nimmt auch noch einiges an Licht weg.

Ein Blick durchs Bullauge von heute.

 

 


Eigentlich hatte ich die Woche vor das Becken zu räumen,aber nach dem ich sie heute habe blühen sehen fällt es mir schwer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Wollte ja berichten wie es der __ Victoria ergeht bei den fallenden Temperaturen.
> Wasser hat noch 22°



bei mir im Teich wär se jetzt wohl am Ende angekommen, heut Früh hat der Frost zugeschlagen (und meinen Amorphophallus und Typhonium das Laub niedergestreckt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

die __ Victoria sieht noch sehr gut aus, diesen Monat packt sie noch. Die Samen sind doch auch noch nicht reif, oder? Die nächsten Tage soll es ja auch wieder etwas wärmer werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Erin (10. Okt. 2016)

@mani2 

Was machst du denn mit den Seerosen, wenn du das Becken räumst? Irgendwie bringst du sie doch sicher über den Winter?
Der Blick durch das Bullauge ist übrigens toll, ein bisschen als würde man durch ein Fenster in eine andere Welt schauen


----------



## mani2 (10. Okt. 2016)

Heute morgen gabs hier auch ein bischen Frost,und hinter der Noppenfolie blüht die __ Victoria 
Nach den Samen muß ich mal schauen,bei einer untergegangen hatte ich vor 2 Wochen  eine Tüte drüber gemacht damit nix auskommt.
Morgen heize ich doch noch mal ein und hoffe auf besseres Wetter,wenn die Sonne scheint bringt die Solarheizung auch noch was.
Wenn ich das Becken räume kommen die anderen 3 tropischen ins Gewächshaus zum Knollen bilden,die Victoria macht so was leider nicht und so landet sie leider auf den Kompost.
Könnte die zwar alle etwas zurecht gestutzt auch warm Überwintern im Gewächshaus aber das ist mir zu viel Aufwand und bei den Stromkosten für die Beleuchtung kann ich sie mir auch neu kaufen.


----------



## mani2 (1. Nov. 2016)

Seit 2 Wochen ist mein Außenbecken leer,die __ Victoria auf den Kompost und 3 tropische im Gewächshaus.
Treiben ohne Erde im Wasser um Knollen zu bilden,hat letztes Jahr funktioniert.
Und auch heuer treiben sie trotzdem Knospen und die GT Moore blüht gerade 

 

Halte die Temperatur um 20°,denke in 4 Wochen ist entgültig Schluss für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Nov. 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen ist mein Außenbecken leer,die __ Victoria auf den Kompost.



Hi Mani,

und, hattese  ein paar Samen angesetzt

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (2. Nov. 2016)

Leider nicht,hatte viele Blüten in unterschiedlichen Reifestadium aber nichts gefunden.
Habe den Schlamm drum herum mit einen feinen Kescher durchsucht aber leider auch nichts.
Das Becken war ob der kühlen Temperaturen öfters abgedeckt,Nachts immer so das vielleicht die Insekten/__ Käfer ihren Job nicht nachgehen konnten.
Na wie auch immer,die __ Victoria ist gut gewachsen und hat reichlich geblüht  
Nachbarn und Freunde haben immer große Augen gemacht was da für eine Pflanze im Teich wächst 
Nächstes Jahr werde ich wohl "kleinere Brötchen backen",die Nymphaea Gigantea steht schon auf der Wunschliste.
Die hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal und die ist auch eine sehr schöne Seerose


----------



## bernhardh (29. Jan. 2017)

@mani2: Wie ging die Sache mit dem Knollen ansetzen aus? Hatten sich welche entwickelt?

Wo wirst du den Samen für deine __ Victoria kaufen?


----------



## mani2 (31. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Bernhard

Die Knollen haben sich eigentlich gut entwickelt,wie sie den Winter überstehen werde ich im März sehen.
Ich habe da warum auch immer kein glückliches Händchen,letztes Jahr wars ein totaler Reinfall.
Die __ Victoria habe ich dieser Jahr nicht vor,wollte das halt mal wissen ob und wie sie bei mir wächst.
Hat mit einigen Aufwand ganz gut funktioniert 
Ins große Becken kommt eine bunte Mischung aus tropischen und winterharten.
Werner bietet ja einige als Knollen an,mein Liebling die GT Moore aber leider nicht.
Werde ihn da mal ansprechen ob er mir sie vielleicht nicht doch als Knolle verkauft.
Möchte nicht bis ende Mai warten sondern ende März im Gewächshaus starten


----------



## bernhardh (1. Feb. 2017)

Hallo! Ich werde diese Woche noch den Überwinterungskühlschrank auf 16C° hochdrehen. Und Anfang/Mitte März beginnt dann das Vortreiben der Knollen.
Dann kommt auch die Wahrheit ans Licht, wieviele den Winter unbeschadet überstanden haben.


----------

